# Peugeot 307 - Radiator fan staying on after switch off



## Maggs065 (11 May 2012)

Hi all,

I've noticed in the last few weeks the radiator fan in my Peugeot 307 stays on for at least ten mins after I switch off the car. This is usually after a short 5/10 minute journey.

On two occassions I got a warning STOP message on my display - I noticed the temp guage jumped to a much higher temp but went back to normal after a few seconds.

I obviously need to get this checked, but I was wondering had anyone else come across this problem?

Regards,
Maggs


----------



## Woodie (11 May 2012)

Some cars often have the fan continue to cool the engine after switch off.  If it's something new with this car and wit the temp wobbles you are describing it suggests a failing thermostat or maybe a waterpump.  Have it checked out before it gets worse.


----------



## Maggs065 (11 May 2012)

Will do Woodie. Thanks for that info.
I'm a bit of a novice when it comes to the mechanics of a car!


----------



## night nav (12 May 2012)

Have you checked your car for water or coolant recently


----------



## newirishman (13 May 2012)

night nav said:


> Have you checked your car for water or coolant recently



+1 here. check the water level of the cooling system, and fill up if necessary.


----------



## mercman (13 May 2012)

newirishman said:


> +1 here. check the water level of the cooling system, and fill up if necessary.



Most modern cars take coolant not water, so put the correct fluid in the car or else you might end up with bigger problems.


----------



## newirishman (13 May 2012)

mercman said:


> Most modern cars take coolant not water, so put the correct fluid in the car or else you might end up with bigger problems.



50/50 mix coolant/antifreeze and water is a good rule of thumb. 
However, I'd still recommend the OP to fill up if he is low on coolant/water as nothing's worse than a blown head gasket due to not enough water in the system.
Checking the coolant mix and water level is part of any decent car service, so at the next service this will be fixed anyway if the ratio is not ideal.


----------



## sceptre (17 May 2012)

Modern cars have a built in default system to continue cooling the engine with the automatic fan after shut down when there is a problem in the cooling system. Unfortunately, this also runs down the battery very quickly over time. I would reckon you have broken fins on the water pump and this is unable to sufficiently cool this engine so would need to be seen to quickly.


----------

